# geo technical after noon exam



## tnt zoro (Jan 19, 2014)

I am studying geo technical after noon exam,

Most of the people advised to use some reference book like DAS book.

My question is the book is very comprehensive and lengthy one so if I study from it it will take years.

Please advise how I can study from that sort of references without wasting my time.

Or I can study from ALL-IN-ONE book direct for morning and afternoon and ignore DAS book or whatever the reference used.

Regards and thanks in advance


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 19, 2014)

Geotechnical. Afternoon.


----------

